# Question for you dove hunters



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

Now that the ODNR has screwed with the first 10 days of dove hunting in Delaware.
What time would be good to hunt? In years past as the morning got hotter the dove action slowed down.
I really don't want to go at noon just to get a spot....but if that's what I need to do then so be it.
So what's every ones experience? Are the evenings better?
thanks
Scott


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Evenings can be just as good or better than mornings. Nobody can say one way or the other. You can't shoot 'em from the couch(it puts the TV in danger) so get out there.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

lol!!! so true!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Evenings are good.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i'm just hoping that the field doesn't get hit hard at noon and no evening action.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

fish4wall said:


> i'm just hoping that the field doesn't get hit hard at noon and no evening action.


I think you're giving those birds too much credit. Some may learn of the danger but there's always new birds moving through. Hence "migratory"...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

maybe I am....lol


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Evenings are good.


 Indeed and on Cool days mid day can be just as productive.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks you also.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yes, over cast/windy/cool days can be great in the middle of the day. On typical early season days with hot and sunny weather, early morning and evening are best and mid day is pretty slow. Sometimes evenings can be better than mornings. I prefer mornings because the temps are lower than in the late afternoon, which is easier on my dog.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

if its sprinklin rain and gloomy they will move all day, but sunny days about 1030 there slowed way down there sittin up untill about 3 in the eve then they move again. in the middle of the day go after them in fields and jump shoot..


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks guys..i think we'll hit the field around 3:30 on sunday


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I do pretty much all my dove hunting in evenings . 
The DNR is attempting to give hunters more successful days on the public dove fields by starting at noon. Normally they get pushed out pretty quickly .

Based on the dove numbers I'm seeing everywhere it's gonna be slower than normal to start . But should pick up later hopefully .


----------

